# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Jeff Behar? All Natural Champion?

## Slaiv

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/behar11.htm

heres an article i was reading about JEff and his description on Clen 

it says he is a natural champion? in other words no gear used?

in other words he got like that NATURALLY? 

umm.... is he full of crap?

----------


## timtim

he's 5'5", 190 in the off season and 160 in season. he has 26 years of training. yea, it could easily be possible. its called hard work and dedication.

----------


## Renesis

yeah 160 in season at 5'5 is definitely not hard to do natural... Im 5'6 and I can get up to 160 pretty easily although i prefer 145 or less as it becomes hard to run for soccer at 160 ><

----------


## Lavinco

He could be natural. Nothing freaky looking to me.

----------


## Jakt

there are plenty of guys who are all natty and look ten times better than as guys, imo.......

no need to be 5'5" and shreeded at 210, it just looks fkn retarted imo... look like a ninja turtle, but we all diff, whatever one prefers!

----------


## muscle_20

who cares if hes natural??! could he achieve it naturally with good genetics and hard work sure why not.

----------


## mikestarrca

I have known Jeff for over 2 decades. 

Jeff is a natural athlete and has been tested several times to prove it.

Jeff is now 43, and although Jeff still looks awesome, I have seen his off season weight drop to about 182 over the years and his contest weight drop from 182 to about 165. Even with this drop over the years, his hard work, great genetics, good nutrition, proper training (not overtraining), intensty while in the gym, his knowledge of training built over 25 years are the reasons he looks the way he does.
I do know it used to bother him that people would assume he does steriods , but I know that when he started to compete again at 38 years old he took it all in stride and was in fact flattered that people would still think that at his age. In any event, Jeff still continues to train and advise others through bodybuilding.com and jeffbehar.com in addition to his other endeavors and he still is natural.

----------


## Amorphic

looks like he could be natural to me. good for him if its true

----------


## Bigmax

Yeah looks natty to me...now he might be using some clen and other stuff to aid in his contest prep.

----------


## scriptfactory

> Yeah looks natty to me...now he might be using some clen and other stuff to aid in his contest prep.


That's what I was thinking.

----------


## Fjock

Def looks nat to me. Hes been competing for a long ass time. With that level of dedication over such a long period of time, his physique seems attainable naturally.

----------

